# Borked Belkin routers leave many unable to get online



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Owners of Belkin routers around the world are finding themselves unable to get online today. Outages appear to be affecting many different models of Belkin router, and they're hitting customers on any ISP, with Time Warner Cable and Comcast among those affected. ISPs, inundated with support calls by unhappy users, are directing complaints to Belkin's support line, which appears to have gone into meltdown in response.


More


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I just tried it and it works for me...


----------

